
Show HN: My new Blockchain job board - David778
https://jobsincrypto.co/
======
David778
Hi HN,

I am excited to share my new job board with you. Jobsincrypto.co connects
jobseekers with quality Blockchain and Cryptocurrency jobs, and helps
employers find employees who will help them build the future.

On Jobsincrypto.co, you will find jobs of all types and roles, including
customer support, design, engineering, finance, legal, marketing, operations,
product, management, software development, sales, and more. You can also
search for jobs by job title, company, keyword, and by location too. Users can
subscribe to email alerts notifying them when new jobs are posted on
Jobsincrypto.co.

Would be grateful for your feedback.

Many thanks.

------
ncmncm
Needs a checkbox something like:

[_] I am not a crook.

~~~
David778
Haha, pretty good idea.

------
unusximmortalis
what? no EOS jobs?

~~~
David778
Hi, not yet.

